# SPINNING WIRES



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

DO THEY COME IN 22'S?IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## low5960 (Aug 14, 2002)

YAH CALL LA WIRE (562) 946-1009 ASK FOR AJ.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THEN CALL ME ,CAUSE ILL SAVE YOU A THOUSAND DOLLORS


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

Or you can me and I'll hook you up with TRUE KNOCK OFF spinning wires... NOT direct bolts...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

i know what knock offs are but how are the spinning wires direct bolt ons?


----------



## RidersExpo.com (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Jun 13 2003, 10:53 PM
> *i know what knock offs are but how are the spinning wires direct bolt ons?*


 no call me, call me, call me. i got your message spank, i'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## 78 monte (Aug 13, 2003)

call me if u can find them in 14's powder coated black to my door cheaper than 1400 lifetime warranty. thats wut wire wheel warehouse gotem for.lemme no wus up.preesh e ate it


----------

